# Gerhard von Rad : Old Testament Theology



## Mayflower (May 24, 2005)

Today i saw this from christianbook :

Retail Price: $49.99 
CBD Price: $14.99 

In the estimation of many scholars, it is clear that Gerhard von Rad (1901-1971), long-time professor at the University of Heidelberg, is one of the defining and preeminent interpreters of the Old Testament in the twentieth century. His two volume Old Testament Theology, the most definitive publication in his long and prolific scholarly career, has altered the landscape of Old Testament studies and made his name a staple in the field. This new one volume edition of von Rad's magnum opus offers his monumental contribution to Old Testament studies at an affordable price. Von Rad's classic work demonstrates well how the insights of rigorous scholarship can find expression in and contribute to the life of the Church today. 

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=63652x&event=6857DEAL&p=1024225

Does anyone know of Gerard van Rad was reformed ?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2005)

he was a liberal with a vengeance. Some good stuff to be sure, but he denied the heart of biblical inspiration.


----------



## Mayflower (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> he was a liberal with a vengeance. Some good stuff to be sure, but he denied the heart of biblical inspiration.



Thanks Jacob. With this view i will not order this.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 24, 2005)

Von Rad was liberal... so what he says must be read with a critical eye... however, his work is of such undeniable significance and influence on the field of OT Biblical Theology that any serious library will contain it.

By way of prediction, I think that Walter Bruegemann's (relatively new) OT Theology will prove to be a classic in the field... He is a very committed and serious postmodernist OT scholar. As far as I know, his is the most substantive work from a postmodern perspective.

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Von Rad was liberal... so what he says must be read with a critical eye... however, his work is of such undeniable significance and influence on the field of OT Biblical Theology that any serious library will contain it.
> 
> By way of prediction, I think that Walter Bruegemann's (relatively new) OT Theology will prove to be a classic in the field... He is a very committed and serious postmodernist OT scholar. As far as I know, his is the most substantive work from a postmodern perspective.
> ...



Brueggeman will provide some good insights. He is hit or miss. I can remember reading page after page in some of his commentaries where he doesn't mention God. But he has done some good work.


----------

